# "Safe" balls to use



## kellzey (Apr 12, 2004)

Are regular tennis balls OK? Or are there better alternatives for fetching and the dog that likes to chew?

Thanks,

K


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Rubber balls don't wear down teeth like a tennis ball.
I use chuckit balls.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I use regular tennis balls for puppies. But once they get their adult teeth in, I stop using tennis balls for the most part. First the glue in the tennis ball will destroy your dog's teeth over time. Also, tennis balls are pretty easily destroyed. I would never leave one with my dog unattended.

Rubber balls are good. But you want to make sure that they are large enough. They get slimy and there have been many people over the years that have lost a beloved dog because a slimy ball got stuck in the throat. 

I like these for playing and training.
Booda Wing-A-Ball Dog Toys at PETCO

Kong balls are good, hard rubber. The Everlasting Fun Ball is also a favorite here. 
Star Mark Everlasting Fun Ball for Dogs at PETCO


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

i wont use anything the size of a tennis ball as i always fear it could be choked on (and ive seen it happen to some dog owners). i stick mostly with the planet dog orbee ball.








its pretty tough, about the size of a softball and its quite bouncy (and floats-important to me). however, a strong chewer will damage it eventually (if they are trying to pull it apart). my dog bites down constantly on hers and it has held up. it also has a hole large enough, so i put small pieces of food in it.


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

Kong ball is what we're using now. Bigger than a tennis ball and doesn't hold dirt.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Kong balls and Orbee balls are great. I do use tennis balls, but only using our Chuck-it ball launcher at the park. We don't leave them laying around the house, so they don't have the opportunity to chew them. Mine really like Jolly balls too, especially the one with a rope through it rather than the handle, which is easily chewed off.


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

Just dont use one of these

Dog gets tongue stuck in toy, must be amputated Tattle Tails

this poor pooch got his tounge stuck. it was sucked in and had to be amputated. if you have any ball with only ONE hole in it use a pocket knife and punch another one.


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

I like the balls with the string on them. 

Hallmark K9 - Premium Dog Training Equipment - BALLS


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I use Kongs from time to time, tennis balls never, Planet Dog toys (they make Orbee balls among other things) all the time. Non toxic and made in the USA. I stopped using Jolly Balls for the same reason I stopped using tennis balls - very hard on the teeth. 
___________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Joshua - I understand. There's so many good people on this site though, I've learned so much with their suggestions.

It is too bad that there are a few that post nothing but negative or childish comments. I will no longer acknowledge or respond to their posts. It's almost funny when they "gang up" on a poster. Reminds me of elementary school. Just ignore them, they'll go to another post and try to find someone else to get a reaction out of.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

I use the rubber chuckit balls


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I found a couple made by JW Pet (that makes cuz) The Megalast ball and the Hol-EE Roller. Both these balls say they bounce and they have holes in them (for breathing just in case). I can also slip a robe through them and replace when it gets gross!

There's also one that has 4 holes, makes it whistle when you throw it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I only use balls with holes all the way thru them or on a string.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Yeah I have a couple of the cuz toys too, I get the medium size because she can't fit the large in her mouth.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Stonevintage said:


> Joshua - I understand. There's so many good people on this site though, I've learned so much with their suggestions.
> 
> It is too bad that there are a few that post nothing but negative or childish comments. I will no longer acknowledge or respond to their posts. It's almost funny when they "gang up" on a poster. Reminds me of elementary school. Just ignore them, they'll go to another post and try to find someone else to get a reaction out of.


This thread was 5 years old.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

oh wow I didn't realize that this thread was so old


----------

